

The FLOSS Censorship Project - brianshumate
http://flosscensorship.org/

======
wmf
The context, if anyone isn't aware of it:
[http://adainitiative.org/2011/07/oreilly-announces-anti-
hara...](http://adainitiative.org/2011/07/oreilly-announces-anti-harassment-
code-of-conduct/) [http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Anti-
harassment_policy_re...](http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Anti-
harassment_policy_resources)

It's hard to argue against due process, yet... I foresee abusive people using
"I'm the victim" rhetoric to turn such due process against their own victims.

~~~
jnoller
see also: <http://us.pycon.org/2012/codeofconduct/> for PyCon's code of
conduct.

------
tzs
Too little information spread over too many places on that page--I have no
idea what they are trying to do.

------
hsmyers
I didn't count the number of words, but I'd guess it is less than 100 ( my
bad, wc says 338 words---sorry )and I didn't find any problem at all figuring
out what the basic thrust was. I did find the title a little odd, but one of
the notes towards the bottom explains that. I'm sure I might well screw it up,
but as I understand it, this is an effort to implement 'civil' standards for
conferences, chats, communication in general. I think that it's a good idea.

